# Canadian HSS724



## Fortech1977 (Jan 11, 2019)

New member here, I’ve been doing some reading over the past couple of days and have decided to join as I have a couple of questions regarding my “new to me” 2018 Honda HSS724.

I really like the improved looks and features of my HSS724 but I feel like it doesn’t blow snow as well as my 2013 HS724. The HSS really seems to struggle more than it should in my opinion. Most of the posts I’ve read regarding re-jetting to solve the lean condition seem to be on USA models. Has the Canadian models benefitted from rejecting also? I’m located in Canada <1000’ above sea level. I would appreciate if someone could verify what jet would be best to run at my location? 

In addition, I want to pick up a cheap digital tach to verify the engine RPM’s are set correctly. Does anyone have a link (Amazon or eBay) of a model that has been known to provide accurate results?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ticolaq (Nov 16, 2017)

IZTOSS Waterproof Battery Replaceable Hour meter Tachometer 2 & 4 Stroke Small Engine Spark For Boat Outboard Mercury with 2 Fixed Line 



https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B073P227SL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

4tech, I am just outside of Kitchener, Ontario, my neighbor across the street has done the same upgrade as you and reports the same power concern as you, as well as the clogging issue. After using his new HSS, I see the same results compared to my older HS724TCD, it clogs easier and seems to bog down. 

I will let others, offer the jet size.....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

that would be my first question 

rpms

not sure about rejetting. someone with more experience will come along.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

GX200
#78 – 0.78 mm [.0307"] – Honda part no.: 99101-124-0780

This should help. If you buy an aftermarket jet, get a .031”. Service manual states Rpms for your HSS724 should be 3800rpm.


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

3800 rpm, is that idleing or driving with the auger running?


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

Canadian and American models are the same - they have the same jet and the same fuel starvation issue. Get the jet here, good shipping rates to Canada:
https://www.boats.net/product/honda/99101-124-0780?q_ref=99101-124-0780


----------



## Fortech1977 (Jan 11, 2019)

Thanks to everyone who replied!

What is the stock jet size for the HSS724?

Also would the targeted RPM be with or without the auger engaged?

Thanks everyone...


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Fortech1977 said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied!
> 
> What is the stock jet size for the HSS724?
> 
> ...


 Full throttle, zero load. So auger not engaged.


----------

